# Kubota B20 - What size (Flail) Mower and Blade Box?



## MZwillinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi! Just got a 1995 B20 and want to get mower and blade box. Relative newbe, this is my first tractor w/PTO. PTO is rated at 13.5HP and I am wondering what this tractor can comfortably handle. I really want a 48" flail mower (says needs 20HP) and 5' blade box but not sure the tractor can handle. Step down would be 41" flail mower 16/18HP and 4' blade box. I'm assuming the these would be ok. Any thoughts or advice??
Thanks!!
-Marc.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The limiting factor is the clutching in the B20. Flails have a higher torque demand than most any other properly sized PTO driven implement. I am unsure any are made that will work on the B20. I am very interested to see what answers you get.


----------



## MZwillinger (Apr 20, 2018)

So maybe even the 16hp/41" flail may be too much? I thought since it's a 3 cyl diesel that the torque would be adequate to make up for lacking a few hp


----------



## MZwillinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok, so I am about to make a final decision on a flail mower! I have been researching, calling around etc. The Betstco /Farmers-Helper is the best priced, imported from China assembled and sold out of Oregon. Haven't heard anything bad about them.

My Kubota B20 has 20HP engine, 13.5HP PTO and is 48" wide. Been trying to decide between a 41" (16HP required) and 48" (20HP required). 

The specifications state that, for the HP requirement ,"If your tractor has gear transmission this is PTO horsepower. If your tractor has hydro transmission this is engine horsepower"

Based on this, it sounds like I am within spec for the 48". I realize I am at the limit and will need to go slow for high brush but am thinking this is my best option.

I plan to order it next week, and will be monitoring this thread until then. Ultimately I will post my results once I receive install and use it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

By my calculations, a 48" light duty flail will require 16 horsepower at the PTO. I strongly urge you to talk to your Kubota dealer about available torque at your PTO before you pull the trigger. Kubotas have excellent hydrostatic transmissions, but they are not able to magically deliver engine horsepower to the PTO.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

According to tractordata.com your pto only has 13.5hp. 

http://www.tractordata.com/backhoe-loader/000/1/3/130-kubota-b20.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

